# ProBuilder



## Probuilder (Aug 27, 2017)

Hello we are ProBuilder Labs. We deal mostly in human grade growth hormone and human grade amps. On most items we have the absolute lowest pricing you will find anywhere. We take pride in our products and you can be assured every item you get from us is 100% authentic. Thank you for your business. 



List

***HGH***
Humatrope 36iu $149ea 10kits $1,200

Humatrope 72iu $280ea 10kits $2,400

Genotropin 12mg go quick $175ea 10kits $1,550

Saizen 8mg click easy $105ea 10kits $895

Omnitrope 10mg $125ea 10kits $1,000
 Gauranteed legit best HGH you can run 
***Human grade amps***

Bayer Rimobolan depot $10ea. 50amps $425. 100amps $795

German remedies testoviron 250. $9ea. 50amps $400. 100amps $650

Msd sustanon 250 $9ea. 50amps $400. 100amps $700

Aburaihan enanthate 250 $7.50ea. 50amps $335

Msd Deca durabolin 100mg $10ea 50amps $450

Farmak propionate 100mg $6.5ea

ICN galenika 250 $

***Human grade orals***

Bayer proviron 25mg 20tabs $16

Abdi Ibrahim anapolan 50mg 20tabs $33

Iran hormone anadrol 50 mg 50tabs $73



Alpha Pharma injects

Testocyp 250 $75

Induject 250 $73

Alphabolin 100 $63

Boldebolin 250 $75

Mastebolin 100 $85

Nandrbolin 250 $73

Nandrorapid 100 $70

Rexogin 50 $75

Testobase 100 $62

Testobolin 250 $67

Testocyp 250 $71

Testorapid 100 $58

***Alpha Pharma orals***

Altomofen 20mg 50tabs $31

Anazole 1mg 30tabs $60

Halobol 5mg 50tabs $130

Astralean 40mcg 50tabs $30

Oxanabol 10mg 50tabs $80

Oxydrolone 50mg 50 tabs $70

Thyro 3 25mcg 30tabs $26

***Misc***
Humulin R $39.00

Novomix 30 flexpen $65

Humalog $60

Eprex 4000iu $175

Lasix 40mg 12tabs $12

Lasix 2mg 5amps $14

Lipitor 10mg 30tabs $13

Diovan 160mg 28tabs $16

B12 1000mcg/ml 5 1ml amps $16

Pregnyl 5000iu $40

Pink Thai dbol 5mg 500tabs $100

***PROBUILDER injects*** 10ml in your choice of mct or gso personally mct is alot smoother 

Primo 100 $54
Mast E 200 $43
Test E 300 $35
Test C 300 $35
Test P 100 $30
Deca 300 $40
Tren A 100 $40
Tren E 200 $47
Tren Hex 76.5 $60
Winstrol suspension 100 $40
Test suspension 100 $30

***Probuilder orals***
Anavar 20mg 50caps $50
Anadrol 50mg 50caps $50
Dbol 20mg 50caps $45

All products are gauranteed you will never have to worry about what is going in your body when running gear from us. If there were ever to be an issue it will be dealt with quickly and efficiently. Other deals can be worked just ask all we can say is no also many other products are available and will be added to the website when it's up in a few weeks but in the meantime if you need something just ask.

Respect, PROBUILDER.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 27, 2017)

Get it out of here.


----------



## NoQuarter (Aug 27, 2017)

Adios sir !


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 28, 2017)

Before you go.
You should hold a contest where we guess a number and the one closest to that number wins samples.

I pick 79


----------



## knightmare999 (Aug 28, 2017)

I found a description for your products:

https://anabolic.org/counterfeit-steroids/


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 28, 2017)

Aw you muther fukker you asshole you stupid son of a bitch ..........

Eat uh massive cock !


----------



## Probuilder (Aug 28, 2017)

Sure let's play the number game here also 1-999 I can assure you nothing we sell is counterfeit let's use this contest to prove it.


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 28, 2017)

Alpha pharma gave me cancer


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 28, 2017)

Probuilder said:


> Sure let's play the number game here also 1-999 I can assure you nothing we sell is counterfeit let's use this contest to prove it.



Yeah no. You aren't holding a contest here.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 28, 2017)

The amount of stupid is strong with this one.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 28, 2017)

Probuilder said:


> Sure let's play the number game here also 1-999 I can assure you nothing we sell is counterfeit let's use this contest to prove it.











Youre doing it wrong.
Youre supposed to do stuff to get you banned before you play the name game.


Guys give him a chance to get banned 1st.
Then well guess numbers.

Ok i pick 39


----------



## Probuilder (Aug 28, 2017)

Ok sorry guys no contest here but it is still going on at musclemecca 1st place 1 72iu humatrope 2nd place 20 hg amps of your choice


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 28, 2017)

Go fuk your mother


----------



## Solomc (Aug 28, 2017)

What were they selling again. I couldn't understand it


----------



## Probuilder (Sep 18, 2017)

We aren't scamming anyone you can read our reviews at musclemecca


----------



## Caballero (Sep 18, 2017)

Probuilder said:


> you can read our reviews at musclemecca


 And you can get on your knees and open wide for Ugbb...cool?


----------



## NoQuarter (Sep 18, 2017)

Caballero said:


> And you can get on your knees and open wide for Ugbb...cool?



Lower, lower , a little lower.....now open wider


----------



## Caballero (Sep 18, 2017)

Checked out Musclemecca what a joke! Get a load of this All-star scamming labs list on there lol

View attachment 4443

View attachment 4444


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 18, 2017)

PumpitFast.com sounds like a porn domain name.  You sure you grabbed the right list?


----------



## Caballero (Sep 19, 2017)

knightmare999 said:


> PumpitFast.com sounds like a porn domain name.


Yup that's what they do PumpYouFastOuttaCash.com lol


----------

